# Tiesa



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Tiesa.

I'm a sleek, black and beautiful girl, somewhere between an older kitten and a younger cat, perhaps. The folks here at the shelter don't know for sure, because I was a stray. I can tell you that I'd rather be a member of your household than here, though. Please come and visit, and we'll talk! 










Tiesa is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

